# Mini Mule Registry?



## Little Bits (Jul 10, 2010)

Is there a mini mule registry? I know the donkeys are and can be registered. I am just curious I have never ventured on to this part of the forum so I am not sure if this has been answered before.


----------



## minimule (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes, there is a mini mule registry. ADMS will register mini mules for $5. I have to send in a stud report every year for Kilroy and the registry will sometimes check and verify my mares bloodlines.

There was another mini mule registry that someone started but I haven't heard if it made it or not. I think it was the American Miniature Mule Registry.


----------

